# theft warning in calais



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

just had a phone call from one of my drivers the scums are trying to steal fuel again from trucks and motorhomes.they broke the filler cap off my truck then my driver woke up he reported it to the police and they said they were targeting motorhomes as well be careful guys and dolls.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> ..... scums are trying to steal fuel again .....


Shuggy ! That's no way to refer to our common market allies.

G :wink:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*ha ha*

it is grizzly wen it cost me £120 for a filler cap lol


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You mean fuel theft doesn't happen in UK Shuggy...?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooopsss.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Calais (docks) is a big place, especially if you include Coquelles (Cité €urope) and Sangatte (Auchan).

Any info on a specific location for these thefts?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

pippin said:


> Calais (docks) is a big place, especially if you include Coquelles (Cité €urope) and Sangatte (Auchan).
> 
> Any info on a specific location for these thefts?


Its not wise to park up anywhere near Calais.

There have been regular warnings on the Gov sites


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wupert said:


> There have been regular warnings on the Gov sites


Where ?

This is the FCO site; as authoritative as you'll get from HMG.

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/travel-advice-by-country/europe/france1#roadtravel

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have never had the slightest bit of bother when overnighting at Cité €urope.

So quiet it is almost eerie!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah well ,won't bother posting of our experience at Calais in June since most of you have it covered and are OK.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Ah well ,won't bother posting of our experience at Calais in June since most of you have it covered and are OK.


Oh please tell us of your experience   You know you want to :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We all know that this happens, all over the world. Put the relevant words into Google- whether thefts from lorries, cars, caravans or motorhomes- and most of the UK looks like a totally unsafe place to camp or park. 

We've gone over the precautions that can be taken many times on this forum and sensible people take heed of them. Most of us do an unconscious risk assessment whenever we park or overnight anywhere, including campsites in some places. 

If I ever got into the mind-set that I became afraid to park or camp anywhere then we'd never set foot outside the house. Most people in this world are good, honest, sound citizens and motorhoming gives us a great opportunity to get out and meet them.

Thanks Shuggy for pointing out that fuel thefts happen around Calais . It will prompt the inexperienced to make sure they do take precautions where possible. I hope it doesn't put anyone off however. 

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Shaggy about the theft by the so called Scum  
When I was trucking, I have spent many a night parked at Calais and never any problems or even thought about possible problems  but that was a long time ago.
But nowadays, would I overnight with my M/H anywhere near Calais, including City de Europe? NO Way!
I want to sleep where I can relax and enjoy and in my opinion if anybody overnights in or near Calais, it is just the luck of the draw, Maybe folks have got away with it, but quite a few have not!
It is a serious problem for the truckers as many times they have no choice  
Just my opinion


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We were advised some years ago by French aquaintances who live in the area not to park or stay in the Calais area including Le Cite.
So we don't.
Had fellow campers robbed in Ambiose and Chartres though.

Don't know whether its luck or the fact that the van is like Fort Knox.
Based on the principle, make your vehicle look more difficult a job than the one next door.

Steve


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

In the UK when the scum get pinched for stealing fuel, they only get done for taking from a motor vehicle as there is no way, unless actually caught in the act on private property to prove that that fuel is specifically yours. So it is not a prison sentence probably.
That is why some bus companies, started putting that 'dna' additive in the diesel to try and dissuade. The punishment does not fit the crime unfortunately.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > There have been regular warnings on the Gov sites
> ...


Grizz ...Recent advice warned caravaners and M/H's to be very careful from Calais through to Antwerp.

Better safe than sorry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So, how does one take precautions against fuel theft apart from locking the filler cap?


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> So, how does one take precautions against fuel theft apart from locking the filler cap?


The one obvious tip is: Always try to park in a reasonably well lit, open area ..... if you are the one tucked away / parked in the dark corner then you'll be the one of the first the scum will target.

Also, try not to park alone ...... a deserted car / trailer park with just you for a target will enable thieves to become even bolder, i.e. you'd have to be daft to get out to confront three or four scumbags.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly stated "Recent advice warned caravaners and M/H's to be very careful from Calais through to Antwerp. "

Where did this advice come from?

I cannot see any advice to avoid Calais on this site
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/travel-advice-by-country/europe/france1#roadtravel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

selstrom said:


> Grizzly stated "Recent advice warned caravaners and M/H's to be very careful from Calais through to Antwerp. "
> 
> Where did this advice come from?
> 
> ...


it was Wupert, not Grizzly

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1320880.html#1320880


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> it was Wupert, not Grizzly


Thank you Mike !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Where did this advice come from?


Strangely its in the Belgium section but nothing in France....

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/travel-advice-by-country/europe/belgium#road travel

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another one with a better ending..........................

http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2012...d10|htmlws-main-bb|dl33|sec1_lnk2&pLid=229627

Ray.


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*Bike theft in Calais*

We've parked in the aires at Calais for many years without incident and when we've heard stories about bike thefts from motorhomes parked there we've always taken them with a pinch of salt, thinking that the owners must have heard SOMETHING - until now. Last week we had two bikes taken off a locked Thule bike rack during the night and we heard nothing. There were two additional locked cables around the bikes, the rack and the towball mounting bar. We think the mighty snoring from inside the van must have given the thieves confidence!

We later saw a handy device attached to the bikerack of a French van. It is a little black box with a length of steel cable coming from it which goes around the bikes and then back into the box. If the cable is cut a very loud alarm sounds. The owner demonstrated it to me and I'm sure one of these would have saved our bikes.

Some people on here may remember that we had our Burstner stolen from a Fiat garage about 3 years ago - the bikes were the only thing we had left from that van. We're determined to carry on doing what we love - but only with second hand kit from now on!!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to see your recent bad luck hasnt put you off.....when things do go right theres nothing better is there


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

There are some links to cable alarms like the one Alidel mentions in page 2 of this thread- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-141032-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Dont forget the Strikeback alarm includes an external cable option.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hey Shuggy

You are back    

Where have you been????

Strick back has an alarm especially for bikes

Although we don't tend to use it

Ours are secured by cable ties and locks

Cable ties are not easy to find in the dark

Plus we have a dog from hell :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> hey Shuggy You are back
> Where have you been????
> 
> Aldra


Shuggy Posted: 02-11-12, 20:57:39 :wink:

Often a problem when someone adds to an old thread.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Missed that

But I have had a couple of wines :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Missed that
> 
> But I have had a couple of wines :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


There seems to be a lot of old threads getting dug up lately. You get half way through them and then think its familier and then look at a date and its 4 years old!

How do people dig em up?

Have another glass of wine pet! x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will

-Alberts on cooking duties tonight  

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Neither of us are “cyclists” but do carry bikes on the back to extend our range. Deliberately chose old crocks off ebay 25/30 quid a piece.

I can’t understand it when I see bikes worth hundreds on the back.

Sorry for your experience Alidel, just making the point for others

Dick


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have looked at various threads and the FCO site, there is nothing to suggest officially that there is any heightened threat. The only advice from the FCO is to ensure that you park up in well lit areas and to ensure that you are not alone. A description that perfectly matches Cite Europe.
Personally have no first hand experience of anyone having any problems at Cite Europe. No self respecting thief will steal your fuel so close to a police station. Most modern vehicles have anti syphon devices fitted at the factory.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've not been following the revival of this thread but have just got a mail which shows it is active so I will put our experience of the night of Tuesday 7thMay this year which I intended to do when we got home.

We arrived late afternoon, via Eurotunnel ,parked among about 8 vans and went off to shop and later to eat.
Vans were coming and going but by the time we went to sleep there were about 4 altogether.

About 10.45 pm we were woken up by shouting-not aggressive .in the car park and then gentle knocking on the hab and cab doors. There were about 4 men, 'of North African appearance, surrounding us and saying something which we could not make out but sounded like a request rather than an angry or aggressive demand. I told them to go away and that I was phoning the police. They stayed where they were so I hooted the horn and they then drifted off and down Blvd du Kent.

The street and parking lights - normally so bright and on all night-were all off and I could only make out one van still there -a Brit. He was still asleep when we left next day so we could not ask if he had been disturbed. We went back to sleep and there were no more disturbances.

We shall almost certainly use the same parking on the way home, as we have done many times before. We,re intrigued by what they wanted ? I don't think you get where they have got and go through what they have gone through being naive enough to think someone would give them a lift to UK. No signs or sound of attempted theft and, if you were going for theft then you'd hardly make so much noise first,so what ?

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not one to worry about safety really but Calais comes up again and again and not just on this forum as somewhere where theft and hassle does happen. I just dont see the point in staying there. 

There are plenty of cracking places to end or begin your trip within half an hour of Calais out in the sticks so I tend to just stay 10-15 miles up the road. 

Ok so plenty of people have never had a problem but clearly lots have so why put yourself and your property at risk when you dont have to?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what the number is to call the French Police? We overnighted on a town aire in Northern France on Halloween once, and got lots of hassle from a gang of large youths, doing things like knock on the door and run. Eventually I went out, made brave by wine, and told them to 'go away' in my best colloquial French, whilst waving my iphone and declaring I was calling the police. Thankfully this tactic worked and they cleared off. At that point we realised that we didn't actually know how to contact the French police, and would they be interested anyway?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cypsygal said:


> Does anyone know what the number is to call the French Police? We overnighted on a town aire in Northern France on Halloween once, and got lots of hassle from a gang of large youths, doing things like knock on the door and run. Eventually I went out, made brave by wine, and told them to 'go away' in my best colloquial French, whilst waving my iphone and declaring I was calling the police. Thankfully this tactic worked and they cleared off. At that point we realised that we didn't actually know how to contact the French police, and would they be interested anyway?


112. Emergency number anywhere in Europe. I think it even works here.

We called them from a Stellplatz in Germany in the Black Forest when someone was trying to get into our van and others. See here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-109052-stellplatz-terror.html the Germans took it seriously but took a while for the cop car to turn up. Same anywhere I guess.

Im not sure going out and confronting anyone is a great idea. Stay in the van and call 112 or if possible just drive away.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I just dont see the point in staying there.
> o?


You're absolutely right Barry but there are those among us who are genetically predisposed to panic if we have to do a journey of more than a kilometre if we are catching a boat or train. Ideally I'd overnight on the boarding ramp ! Yes, it's silly, there is never a problem if you arrive late and we've never, in 40 odd years of doing this, arrived late. Can't help it though...and anyway, we like to be able to do last minute shopping and a meal without having to travel afterwards.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont see the point in staying there.
> ...


What do you all do coming the other way assuming you dont live in Dover and dont stop on Marine Parade!

Its 320 miles for us to Dover and we still manage to get on the ferry although to be fair we were the last ones on last year at 3:59 for the 4pm!  At least in France you have less chance of being held up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In France.
15 medical help.
17 police.
18 fire.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


We travel the day before and do some sightseeing from somewhere close to Dover and stay either on Marine Parade for ferry or Black Horse for tunnel.

Thank goodness I have a tolerant husband who puts up with this. Actually, I suspect we both prefer it as we can leave home without rushing and make sure all is as we want it to be before we go.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray

_In France. 
15 medical help. 
17 police. 
18 fire. _

You can also prefix those with a 1 on your mobile.

115 medical help. 
117 police. 
118 fire.

However there is no need to bother remembering them all as 112 gets you the lot.

Was told this at the Municipal Camping in Auxerre.


----------

